# Making a drum table



## Twist1285 (Apr 29, 2008)

I plan to use Mahogany, and a Maple Burl veneer top. My question is what can i use for the top and bottomg of the case. David Marks used Maple ply, but do i need to use that, or could i just use Baltic Birch or something like that. thanks guys


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

What is a drum table? Rick


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

A couple or 3 months ago someone here asked for design ideas for a table that had to sit between two different styles of chairs that the customers insisted on havin a table between. I can't remember who it was. 

I ended up posting some pictures of drum tables as an idea so he could eliminate the near impossible task of designing the legs of the new table to compliment both styles of chairs. Whoever it was liked the idea. 

Only thing I can tell you is to go through my past posts until you find it if the mood strikes you, and find out who it was, and then see if they made the drum table. His experience would be helpful if he did it.


----------

